# Uneven chest...



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to put this. Was gonna post in natural bodybuilding but I'm hardly a bodybuilder. Lol.

Just shifted 3st 10lb and my chest appears to be somewhat uneven. It was slight before but much more noticeable now.

I aren't sure if it's more fat one or one side under-developed?

Is this likely to even out as I lose more fat or is it muscular?

The smaller side is my right, (tattooed arm is my left) and I am right handed so if anything wouldn't you expect this to be opposite? Right stronger?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

It will just be natural distribution of fat buddy, find me someone who is perfectly symmetrical... you won't! Nature doesn't do perfection, well done on losing 3 stone though!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This is one of those things that will seem obvious to you but pretty much no one else will notice. I had to have a close look to see what you were talking about, and even then your arms being in slightly different positions could be having an effect.

Muscle size and strength imbalances are much more obvious with dumbbell training. My left arm and chest used to be noticeably weaker but by concentrating on dumbbell training they're pretty even now.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you @superdrol and @Ultrasonic appreciate the replies.

I am stood slightly on the piss and Arms differently and I'm glad it's not as noticeable to you lads. I suppose it's just one of them things what I notice because I know it's there.

I do use dumbbells a fair but but I will drop the fixed bar and use dumbbells exclusively for a few months to see if things even up a touch.

Much appreciated.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Well done on the weight loss mate, looking so much better :thumb

Don't worry about asymmetry. As said above, nobody is perfectly symmetrical. In the pic, your left side seems ever so slightly closer to the camera than your right, look how the light is casting more of a shadow on that side. Also your arm looks closer to your body for this reason. Or, you're just holding your arm closer to your body..... you see, so many variables when looking at a picture that could cause a look of asymmetry


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

CG88 said:


> Well done on the weight loss mate, looking so much better :thumb
> 
> Don't worry about asymmetry. As said above, nobody is perfectly symmetrical. In the pic, your left side seems ever so slightly closer to the camera than your right, look how the light is casting more of a shadow on that side. Also your arm looks closer to your body for this reason. Or, you're just holding your arm closer to your body..... you see, so many variables when looking at a picture that could cause a look of asymmetry


 Thanks buddy appreciate the support. Gonna keep chipping away at the fat, au go on holiday in 6 weeks. Then when I get back slowly add on some lean muscle and see where I am around Feb/March next year in case I need to cut again for next summers holiday.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

The Last Time said:


> Thanks buddy appreciate the support. Gonna keep chipping away at the fat, au go on holiday in 6 weeks. Then when I get back slowly add on some lean muscle and see where I am around Feb/March next year in case I need to cut again for next summers holiday.


 In the same boat mate, go away in just over 4 weeks. Nothing like a holiday for motivation :lol:


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

CG88 said:


> In the same boat mate, go away in just over 4 weeks. Nothing like a holiday for motivation :lol:


 You're not kidding mate. f**k sitting by the pool at 19st when there's tittys about ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Start w4nking with the other hand :thumb


----------

